# Raideliikenne > Raitiovaunut >  Raitiovaunupähkinöitä

## Eira

En tiedä onko tällaista ketjua ennestään. Nyt haetaan kahta vierekkäistä suorakaiteen muotoista korttelia, jossa on/on ollut mahdollisuus nähdä samoihin aikoihin jokaisessa kuudessa risteyksessä säännöllisen linjaliikenteen raitiovaunun suorittavan suorakulmaista eli 90 asteen käännöstä.

----------


## Max

Turun kauppatori ja Börsin kortteli ennen vuoden 1950 uudistuksia?

----------


## Eira

> Turun kauppatori ja Börsin kortteli ennen vuoden 1950 uudistuksia?


Kyllä. Vuodesta 1951 jäi näistä kuudesta risteyksestä vain yksi, kun ykkönen kääntyi Eerikinkadulta Kauppiaskadulle ja päinvastoin.

----------


## 339-DF

Tällä hetkellä raitiovaunut liikennöivät Suomessa vain yhdellä kujalla. Mikä on tämän kujan nimi?

----------


## mlahdenm

Tämä oli helppo, linja 9 kulkee Traverssikujaa pitkin. Lisäksi tuolta kujalta on mahdollisuus järjestää tilapäinen vaihdeyhteys Varioiden huoltohalliin.

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, tämä oli helppo. Mutta jatkokysymys on ehkä vaikeampi. Tämä on nimittäin tiettävästi toinen kuja, jolla raitiovaunu on Helsingissä kulkenut. Mikä oli ensimmäinen, ja minä vuosina sillä oli raitioliikennettä?

----------


## Elmo Allen

Saako esittää toisen pähkinän tähän väliin: Mitkä kadut Helsingin ratikka ajaa päästä päähän? Itse en edes tiedä tähän vastausta, mutta kahdeksan katua löysin heti alkuun.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jep, tämä oli helppo. Mutta jatkokysymys on ehkä vaikeampi. Tämä on nimittäin tiettävästi toinen kuja, jolla raitiovaunu on Helsingissä kulkenut. Mikä oli ensimmäinen, ja minä vuosina sillä oli raitioliikennettä?


Oliko Katajanokalla 1980-luvun alussa radan jatkopätkällä alkuun kujaksi nimetty osuus, joka sitten kuitenkin vaihdettiin kaduksi? Siihen aikaan linja 5 oli Katajanokan raitiolinja (toki 4N ja 4V:kin).

----------


## Piirka

> Mikä oli ensimmäinen, ja minä vuosina sillä oli raitioliikennettä?


Linnankuja Skattalla, jota pitkin vitonen sekä 4N ehti kulkea 1.10.1980 alkaen, siihen saakka kunnes tuo kuja yhdistettiin osaksi Merikasarmikatua. Ehtikö tungosaikalinja 4V kulkea Linnankujaa? Se aloitti liikenteen aprillipäivänä 1981, eli oliko Linnankujan nimenvaihdos toteutettu siihen mennessä?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Linnankuja Skattalla, jota pitkin vitonen sekä 4N ehti kulkea 1.10.1980 alkaen, siihen saakka kunnes tuo kuja yhdistettiin osaksi Merikasarmikatua.


Itse asiassa Linnankuja on olemassa edelleenkin ja Fonectan nettikartassa sen yksi osa näkyy vielä 2013 (ilmeisesti virheellisesti) osana Merikasarminkatua. Mutta Linnankuja on se, mitä pähkinänkysyjä takaa ajaa.

----------


## Piirka

> Ehtikö tungosaikalinja 4V kulkea Linnankujaa?


Löytyi arkistojen kätköistä HKL:n linjakartta 1.6.1981. Siinä nykyisen Merikasarminkadun pätkä totteli vielä Linnankuja -nimeä Vyökadun risteyksestä Puolipäivänkadun risteykseen. 4V:kin ehti siis kulkea Linnankujaa pitkin.

Heitetään tähän vielä knoppipähkinä. Mikä on samanniminen katu, jota pitkin ratikat ovat kulkeneet Helsingissä, Turussa ja Viipurissa?

----------


## 339-DF

Jep, Linnankujahan se. Tuonniminen kuja on vielä olemassa, mutta lyhyempänä ja vailla raitioliikennettä. Helsingin kaupungin karttapalvelu kartta.hel.fi näyttää oikean tilanteen. Fonecta ei ole tässäkään kovin skarppina.

Mahtaisiko jostain löytyä nimimuutoksen päivämäärä? Olen ollut siinä käsityksessä, että ratikkakujavaihe oli hyvin lyhytaikainen, joten 4V ei olisi Linnankujaa kulkenut. HKL:n linjakartan karttapohja ei useinkaan ole aivan ajantasalla, joten se ei kelpaa todisteeksi.




> Heitetään tähän vielä knoppipähkinä. Mikä on samanniminen katu, jota pitkin ratikat ovat kulkeneet Helsingissä, Turussa ja Viipurissa?


Uudenmaankatu?

----------


## Max

> Mikä on samanniminen katu, jota pitkin ratikat ovat kulkeneet Helsingissä, Turussa ja Viipurissa?


Veikkaisin Linnankatua.

(Viipurissa ja Turussa toki tuo linna on ollut "hieman" eri tyyppiä kuin Helsingissä...  :Wink: )

----------


## 339-DF

> Veikkaisin Linnankatua.


Niinpä tietysti! Huono arvaus minulta

----------


## Piirka

> Veikkaisin Linnankatua.


Ah, tämä katu ei ollut mielessäni, vaan toinen. Mikähän se toinen katu oli? Tarkennetaan, siis kadulla on liikennöity samanaikaisesti kaikissa kolmessa kaupungissa. Helsingin Linnankadulla liikenne alkoi vasta Turun ja Viipurin lopetusten jälkeen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Saako esittää toisen pähkinän tähän väliin: Mitkä kadut Helsingin ratikka ajaa päästä päähän? Itse en edes tiedä tähän vastausta, mutta kahdeksan katua löysin heti alkuun.


Itämerenkatu
Tyynenmerenkatu (toistaiseksi)
Tukholmankatu
Helsinginkatu
Kyllikinportti
Palkkatilanportti
Radanrakentajantie
Ratamestarinkatu (onko parkkialue Rautatieläisenkadun pohjoispuolella osa katua?)
Jämsänkatu
Traverssikuja
Punanotkonkatu
Tehtaankatu
Laivasillankatu
Ensi linja
Ruoholahdenkatu
Bulevardi
Ruoholahdenranta on hauska, sillä koko matkalla on kyllä kiskot, mutta ratikalla ei voi ajaa koko katua.

Nyt lopetan, että jää muillekin lisättävää.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Aika paljon niitä tosiaan on. Ainakin neljä ihan keskeisiltä paikoilta uupuu vielä.

----------


## Max

> Aika paljon niitä tosiaan on. Ainakin neljä ihan keskeisiltä paikoilta uupuu vielä.


Kaivokatu, Simonkatu, Kaisaniemenkatu, Mäkelänkatu.

----------


## tohpeeri

Katariinankatu, lisäksi Toinen linja mutta ei voi ajaa yhtenäisesti.
Miten on Ensi linjan kanssa, eikös myös osuus Alppikadulta Helsinginkadulle, siis kevyen liikenteen väylä, lueta Ensi linjaksi?

----------


## Safka

> Katariinankatu, lisäksi Toinen linja mutta ei voi ajaa yhtenäisesti.
> Miten on Ensi linjan kanssa, eikös myös osuus Alppikadulta Helsinginkadulle, siis kevyen liikenteen väylä, lueta Ensi linjaksi?


Ensi linja päättyy Alppikatuun. Tässä muutama, joita ei vielä ollut listattu:

Caloniuksenkatu
Erottajankatu
Kaarlenkatu
Korppaanmäentie
Kruunuvuorenkatu
Läntinen Brahenkatu
Malminrinne
Merisotilaantori
Pasilan silta ?
Porthaninkatu
Radanrakentajantie
Ruusulankatu
Urho Kekkosen katu

Entäs Kustaa Vaasan tie? Se kai päättyy Koskelantien siltaan ja sinne asti pääsee, tosin loppumatka pitää ajaa porttien sisäpuolella...

Aiempia katuja, mistä ratikalla on päässyt läpi:
Arabiankatu
Lapinlahdenkatu
Pieni Roobertinkatu

----------


## kuukanko

> Tyynenmerenkatu (toistaiseksi)


Tyynenmerenkatu jatkuu jo nykytilassaan etelämmäksi kuin mitä raitiokiskot menevät.

----------


## 339-DF

Munkkiniemen puistotie jatkuu Laajalahdenaukiolta vielä 250 metriä autokatuna. Koneen talo on Mpt 25. Puistossa jatkuva raittikin on nimeltään Mpt. Munkinpuistossa on toinenkin nimetty raitti, Maisterintie. Sillä on kai nimi sen vuoksi, että sen päässä on väestönsuoja, jolla pitää olla osoite. Maastoon Maisterintietä ei ole koskaan merkitty, eikä sitä löydy enää opaskartastakaan.

Pasilansilta on minusta ihan OK.

----------


## Safka

> Munkkiniemen puistotie jatkuu Laajalahdenaukiolta vielä 250 metriä autokatuna.
> - -
> Tuolla Ruoholahdenkadulta Porthaninkadulle johtavalla akselilla myös Siltasaarenkatu kuuluu näihin. Sitä ei kai ole vielä mainittu.


Tasapeli. Minä poistin puistotien, poista sinä Siltasaarenkatu...

----------


## 339-DF

> Tasapeli. Minä poistin puistotien, poista sinä Siltasaarenkatu...


Tein työtä käskettyä. Olen kyllä ollut siinä uskossa, että II linjan pohjoispuolinen osuus Siltasaarenkatua muuttui Porthaninrinteeksi silloin, kun siitä tehtiin "kävelykatu". Mutta nyt opaskartta kyllä näyttää sen Broholmsgataniksi talonnumeroineen kaikkineen.

Eikä ole tasapeli, koska Tyynenmerenkatunikin diskattiin  :Sad: 

Tarjoan uutena ehdokkaana Vilhonkatua.

----------


## Safka

> Tein työtä käskettyä. Olen kyllä ollut siinä uskossa, että II linjan pohjoispuolinen osuus Siltasaarenkatua muuttui Porthaninrinteeksi silloin, kun siitä tehtiin "kävelykatu". Mutta nyt opaskartta kyllä näyttää sen Broholmsgataniksi talonnumeroineen kaikkineen.


Porthaninrinne on se pikkupätkä Ympyrätalon kolmiokorttelin luoteislaidalla eli ei rinne ensinkään (kuten ei monet muutkaan rinteiksi nimetyt kadut Helsingissä.)




> Tarjoan uutena ehdokkaana Vilhonkatua.


Voit tarjota sitä siihen historialliseen luetteloon, mutta älä nykyiseen.

----------


## 339-DF

> Porthaninrinne on se pikkupätkä Ympyrätalon kolmiokorttelin luoteislaidalla eli ei rinne ensinkään (kuten ei monet muutkaan rinteiksi nimetyt kadut Helsingissä.)


On se sekin joo, mutta kun mun mielestä se on ollut myös se vars. rinne.




> Voit tarjota sitä siihen historialliseen luetteloon, mutta älä nykyiseen.


Eli meinaat, että Vilhonkatu ja Keskuskatu yhtyvät?

Pannaas uutena Laajalahden valkama. Se on oikein tavanomaisin katukilvin maastoonkin merkitty, vaikka opaskartan nimi ei ihan kadunnimeltä näytäkään.

----------


## Safka

> Eli meinaat, että Vilhonkatu ja Keskuskatu yhtyvät?


En meinaa, vaan Vilhonkatu päättyy Rautatientori 1:n seinään ja Keskuskatu päättyy Kaivokatuun. Eli eivät yhdy, eivätkä edes kohtaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 16:23 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:21 ----------




> Pannaas uutena Laajalahden valkama. Se on oikein tavanomaisin katukilvin maastoonkin merkitty, vaikka opaskartan nimi ei ihan kadunnimeltä näytäkään.


Näinhän se on ja sitten lisätään myös Laajalahden aukio sekä Fredrikintori.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Kiva skaba, joo. :Mad: 

Yksi ajelee ratoja työkseen ja on piirtänyt ne kaikki kartalle varmaan useampaan kertaan, toinen käy läpi näitä karttoja ja ajelee muuten vain huvikseen näitä ratoja ratikalla.  :Laughing: 

Elmo: Diskaa nää kaksi ylipätevyydestä ja -asiantuntevuudesta.

----------


## tlajunen

Ei liika asiantuntemus saa olla hylkäysperuste. Jos ei pärjää, niin kannattaa opetella aihetta lisää. Tai osallistuu skaboihin, joissa on itse vahvoilla.

"Tuo voittanut pikajuoksia täytyy hylätä! Hän on treenannut enemmän kuin minä!"

 :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Elmo: Diskaa nää kaksi ylipätevyydestä ja -asiantuntevuudesta.


Ehken nyt sentään.  :Smile:  Pähkinäni taisi olla aika helppo; odotin itse asiassa, että niitä olisi paljon vähemmän. Mutta ainakin keskustelua syntyi!

----------


## karihoo

Pikkuisen sivusta vinkkaan: kadunnimiä ja niiden alkamis-/päättymispisteitä selvitellessä kannattaa vilkaista muitakin karttapalveluita kuin opaskarttoja, esim. Paikkatietoikkuna antaa todella monipuolisia valintamahdollisuuksia tähän savottaan.

----------


## tohpeeri

Olisi aihe mikä sivuaa edellistä kysymystä. Toisella linjalla ja Ruoholahdenrannalla on raitiotiekiskoja kahdessa eri osassa, niitä ei siis pääse yhtenäisesti ajamaan. Mitä muita tällaisia katuja Helsingistä löytyy? Kiskojen ei tarvitse kohdata samassa risteyksessä kuten näissä kahdessa tapauksessa vaan katu voi olla pitkän matkaa välillä ilman kiskojakin Autan sen verran, että käsittääkseni niitä on yllämainittujen lisäksi viisi.

----------


## Max

> Olisi aihe mikä sivuaa edellistä kysymystä. Toisella linjalla ja Ruoholahdenrannalla on raitiotiekiskoja kahdessa eri osassa, niitä ei siis pääse yhtenäisesti ajamaan. Mitä muita tällaisia katuja Helsingistä löytyy? Kiskojen ei tarvitse kohdata samassa risteyksessä kuten näissä kahdessa tapauksessa vaan katu voi olla pitkän matkaa välillä ilman kiskojakin Autan sen verran, että käsittääkseni niitä on yllämainittujen lisäksi viisi.


Mikonkatu, Fredrikinkatu ja Unioninkatu tulevat heti mieleen.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Mikonkatu, Fredrikinkatu ja Unioninkatu tulevat heti mieleen.


Tähän voidaan lisätä myös Yrjönkatu. Kalevankatu on ainakin vuoteen 1959 saakka ollut vastaavanlainen.

----------


## dietreut

Pasilankatukin on kahdessa pätkässä, vaikka ne toki yleensä ajetaan samalla kierroksella.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Niin, ja äsken unohdin Kanavakadunkin.

----------


## 339-DF

Entäs Helsingin ja Turun yhteiset ratikkakadut? Sattuneesta syystä historiallisetkin kelpaavat. Ainakin Uudenmaankatu, Eerikinkatu ja Hämeentie. Varmaan muitakin?

----------


## Max

> Entäs Helsingin ja Turun yhteiset ratikkakadut? Sattuneesta syystä historiallisetkin kelpaavat. Ainakin Uudenmaankatu, Eerikinkatu ja Hämeentie. Varmaan muitakin?


Se Linnankatu vielä - väylän koolla on melkoinen ero näissä kaupungeissa, mutta nimi on tosiaan sama  :Smile: 

Nopeasti Turun viime vaiheen raitsikkakadut läpikäyden ei tule kyllä enempää kuin nuo. Helsingissä kun eivät ole ymmärtäneet rakentaa raitiotietä esim. Humalistonkadulle tai Puistokadulle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helsingissä kun eivät ole ymmärtäneet rakentaa raitiotietä esim. Humalistonkadulle tai Puistokadulle.


Humalistonkadulla on kyllä tainnut olla ratikkahalliin liittyvän liikenteen raiteita tai raide. Purettu todennäköisesti jo 1960-luvun alkuun mennessä.

EDIT: Jatketaan, onhan kummassakin ollut myös Kauppiaankatu (paitsi että Turussa se onkin Kauppiaskatu  :Wink:  ) .

----------


## tohpeeri

> Pasilankatukin on kahdessa pätkässä, vaikka ne toki yleensä ajetaan samalla kierroksella.


Olin unohtanut Pasilankadun, mielestäni sen voi hyväksyä mutta muuten löysitte kadut ilmeisesti helposti.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pähkinäni taisi olla aika helppo; odotin itse asiassa, että niitä olisi paljon vähemmän. Mutta ainakin keskustelua syntyi!


Itsekin odotin paljon vähemmän, kun luin kysymyksen.
Ja keskustelua todellakin syntyi, kaverusten kilpailu tuotti nopeasti paljon tietoa, jota ei olla minnekään vielä sellaisenaan kirjattu.

(Diskaamispyyntö oli siis vitsiksi tarkoitettua kehumista)

----------


## Eira

Mitä linjoja raitiovaunut ovat kulkeneet? Siis ei katuja, teitä, kujia, raitteja tai raitioita, vaan linjoja. Ainakin kolme pitäisi löytyä.

Vielä pitäisi löytää Suomesta (tai silloisesta Suomesta) ainakin kolme katua, joissa on kahdessa erillään olevassa pätkässä samanaikaisesti ollut säännöllistä raitiotieliikennettä. Siis välissä on ollut yhden tai usemman korttelin mittainen raitiotieliikenteetön pätkä.

----------


## Piirka

> Mitä linjoja raitiovaunut ovat kulkeneet? Siis ei katuja, teitä, kujia, raitteja tai raitioita, vaan linjoja. Ainakin kolme pitäisi löytyä.


Ensi, toinen ja viides linja Helsingissä.




> Vielä pitäisi löytää Suomesta (tai silloisesta Suomesta) ainakin kolme katua, joissa on kahdessa erillään olevassa pätkässä samanaikaisesti ollut säännöllistä raitiotieliikennettä. Siis välissä on ollut yhden tai usemman korttelin mittainen raitiotieliikenteetön pätkä.


Nykyverkossa Helsingissä: Yrjönkatu (puuttuu Kolmikulmassa) sekä Pasilankatu (puuttuu Palkkatilanportilta Esterinportille). Helsingin yksiraideverkon aikana 1900-08/09: Unioninkatu (kiskoton osuus Kauppatorilta nykyiseen Varsapuistikkoon).

----------


## Eira

> Ensi, toinen ja viides linja Helsingissä.


Yksi pitäisi vielä maasta löytyä. Lisäksi vielä yksi, jossa katuosuuden nimi on liikenteen lakkautuksen jälkeen muutettu linja-päätteiseksi. 




> Nykyverkossa Helsingissä: Yrjönkatu (puuttuu Kolmikulmassa) sekä Pasilankatu (puuttuu Palkkatilanportilta Esterinportille). Helsingin yksiraideverkon aikana 1900-08/09: Unioninkatu (kiskoton osuus Kauppatorilta nykyiseen Varsapuistikkoon).


Nykyisen pääkaupungin ulkopuolelta löytyy vielä ainakin kolme. Tosin yhdessä tapauksessa linjaliikennettä oli kadun kahdella osuudella vain muutaman kuukauden ajan. Välipätkää oli mahdoton kulkea ajolankojen ja vaihdeyhteyden puuttumisen, sekä hiekkaisten kiskourien takia.

----------


## Waltsu

Tämmössi mä löysin Turust:




> - - yksi, jossa katuosuuden nimi on liikenteen lakkautuksen jälkeen muutettu linja-päätteiseksi.


Ykkösen raitsikka taisi kulkea nykyistä Neljättä linjaa pitkin. (Nykyäänhän 1-linjan bussi ajaa 1. linjaa pitkin.)




> Nykyisen pääkaupungin ulkopuolelta löytyy vielä ainakin kolme.


Aninkaistenkatu on yksi. Ykkönen ajoi Maariankadun pohjoispuolella, kakkonen ja kolmonen Eerikinkadun eteläpuolella.

Lasketaanko Stålarminkatu tähän? Länteenpäin mennessä puuttui kiskot Kuninkaankartanonkadun ja Martinkadun väliseltä osuudelta, mutta itäänpäin ajettaessa katkosta ei ollut.

----------


## Piirka

Ja Viipurissa kulki ratikat Linnankatua kahdella pätkällä. Ykkönen keskustassa ja kakkonen matkalla Kolikkoinmäkeen. Ykkösellä ja kakkosella oli myös Talikkalan ja Kelkkalan päättäreiden välissä kiskoton osuus Valtakadulla(?), kunnes vuonna 1937 rakennettiin tälle osuudelle linjat yhdistävä yhdysrata.

----------


## Pekkaeero

> En meinaa, vaan Vilhonkatu päättyy Rautatientori 1:n seinään ja Keskuskatu päättyy Kaivokatuun. Eli eivät yhdy, eivätkä edes kohtaa.


Mitenkähän lienee... Muistelen lukeneeni, että joskus kauan sitten (1930-luvulla?) Rautatieaseman edusta Rautatientorin länsireunalla olisi ollut Keskuskatua, ja Vilhonkatu olisi vastaavasti jatkunut samaan nurkkaan Kansallisteatterin ohi. Tiettävästi noihin aikoihin myös ratikat kulkivat tuota reittiä Vilhonkadun suunnalta Rautatientorin vastapäivään kiertäen (ja vastaavasti Kaivokadun suunnalta myötäpäivään.

Vai muistankohan väärin? Oma muistini noilta kulmilta alkaa vuodesta 1950, jolloin asuin pikkupoikana Mikonkatu 11:ssä. Silloin ratikat kulkivat reittiä Vilhonkatu-Mikonkatu-Kaivokatu molempiin suuntiin. Kaisaniemenkadulle tuli yksisuuntainen kisko "alhaalta ylös" syksyllä 1950, ja toinen suunta käytti edelleen Vilhonkatua. Tämä nykyinen viritys (Kaisaniemenkatu molempiin suuntiin) on jostakin 80-90-lukujen vaihteesta.

----------


## Safka

> Mitenkähän lienee... Muistelen lukeneeni, että joskus kauan sitten (1930-luvulla?) Rautatieaseman edusta Rautatientorin länsireunalla olisi ollut Keskuskatua, ja Vilhonkatu olisi vastaavasti jatkunut samaan nurkkaan Kansallisteatterin ohi.


Katujen tai niiden nimien historiasta en tiedä paljonkaan. Keskuskatu päättyy ainakin nykyisin Kaivokatuun (tai näin olen ymmärtänyt) ja sen jatke on nimeltään Rautatientori, joka näkyy myös osoitenumerossa. Siis siinä kaiketi ainoassa osoitteessa Rautatientori 1, joka on päärautatieaseman itäovien käyntiosoite.
Vilhonkatu sen sijaan jatkuu "samaan nurkkaan" Kansallisteatterin ohi nykyisinkin.




> Tiettävästi noihin aikoihin [(1930-luvulla?)] myös ratikat kulkivat tuota reittiä Vilhonkadun suunnalta Rautatientorin vastapäivään kiertäen (ja vastaavasti Kaivokadun suunnalta myötäpäivään.


Näin oikein.




> Kaisaniemenkadulle tuli yksisuuntainen kisko "alhaalta ylös" syksyllä 1950, ja toinen suunta käytti edelleen Vilhonkatua. Tämä nykyinen viritys (Kaisaniemenkatu molempiin suuntiin) on jostakin 80-90-lukujen vaihteesta.


Kaisaniemenkadun kaksiraiteistaminen aloitettiin 1987 ja saatettiin päätökseen 1994...

----------


## Eira

> Tämmössi mä löysin Turust:
> 
> Ykkösen raitsikka taisi kulkea nykyistä Neljättä linjaa pitkin. (Nykyäänhän 1-linjan bussi ajaa 1. linjaa pitkin.)


Kyllä. Linnankatua oikaistaessa pätkä entistä Linnankatua muuttui Neljännen linjan jatkeeksi. 1-linjan raitsikka kaarsi pienen matkaa 1. Linjaa eli Ensimmäistä linjaa suorittaessaan Kanavaniemen eli sataman kääntösilmukkaa. Helsingissä on hieman eri nimi eli Ensi linja. Ne eivät siis ole samannimisiä raitiovaunukatuja.




> Aninkaistenkatu on yksi. Ykkönen ajoi Maariankadun pohjoispuolella, kakkonen ja kolmonen Eerikinkadun eteläpuolella.
> 
> Lasketaanko Stålarminkatu tähän? Länteenpäin mennessä puuttui kiskot Kuninkaankartanonkadun ja Martinkadun väliseltä osuudelta, mutta itäänpäin ajettaessa katkosta ei ollut.


En laskenut Stålarminkatua. Aninkaistenkatu on oikein. Kaksi muuta löytyy Turusta 1951 tai aikaisemmin.

----------


## Waltsu

Mitenkäs tuo Linnankatu? Reitti satamasta Puistokadulle ja sitten toisaalla osana Börsin lenkkiä?

----------


## Eira

> Mitenkäs tuo Linnankatu? Reitti satamasta Puistokadulle ja sitten toisaalla osana Börsin lenkkiä?


Kyllä, 1.12.1950 - 14.4.1951 ykkönen kulki jo uutta reittiä, mutta kolmonen kiersi edelleen Börsin lenkkiä. Yksi vielä.

----------


## Max

> Yksi vielä.


Kauppiaskatu? Ykkönen ajeli Yliopistonkadun ja Maariankadun välillä ja Börsin lenkki siinä korttelia etelämpänä.

----------


## Eira

> Kauppiaskatu? Ykkönen ajeli Yliopistonkadun ja Maariankadun välillä ja Börsin lenkki siinä korttelia etelämpänä.


Aivan oikein! Vain muutaman kuukauden ajan oli Kauppiaskadun kolmella peräkkäisellä korttelivälillä säännöllistä linjaliikennettä.

----------


## 339-DF

Missä mahtaa olla Helsingin lyhin pysäkkiväli?

Entä missä pisin?

Millä pysäkillä on yhtäjaksoista raitioliikennettä kaikkein pisimpään yhden liikennöintivuorokauden aikana?

----------


## Eira

> Missä mahtaa olla Helsingin lyhin pysäkkiväli?


Helsingin viimeistä linjakarttaa vilkaistaessa ainakin ysin Länsiterminaalin ja Bunkkerin väli sekä kympin Tarkk'ampujankadun ja Kirurgin väli näyttävät aika lyhyiltä. Tosin linjakartta on aika kaaviomainen.

----------


## Safka

> Missä mahtaa olla Helsingin lyhin pysäkkiväli?


Vastaan vain lyhyesti ja ylimalkaisesti, ettei muille kilpailijoille tule paha mieli. Tällä hetkellä lyhin väli löytyy luultavasti 8-linjalta, pysäkiltä Sörnäinen(M) pysäkille Sörnäinen(M). Mutta koska järjestely on tilapäinen, tuo väli lienee syytä jättää kilpailun ulkopuolelle.

----------


## iiko

> Vastaan vain lyhyesti ja ylimalkaisesti, ettei muille kilpailijoille tule paha mieli. Tällä hetkellä lyhin väli löytyy luultavasti 8-linjalta, pysäkiltä Sörnäinen(M) pysäkille Sörnäinen(M). Mutta koska järjestely on tilapäinen, tuo väli lienee syytä jättää kilpailun ulkopuolelle.


Taitaapi samalta linjalta löytyä myöskin se lyhin väli, eli Kustaankatu - Helsinginkatu -pysäkkiväli. Tämä tosin vain toiseen suuntaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Taitaapi samalta linjalta löytyä myöskin se lyhin väli, eli Kustaankatu - Helsinginkatu -pysäkkiväli. Tämä tosin vain toiseen suuntaan.


Kyllä tuo väli vaikuttaa minusta paljon pidemmältä kuin Ltr-Bunkkeri.

----------


## iiko

> Kyllä tuo väli vaikuttaa minusta paljon pidemmältä kuin Ltr-Bunkkeri.


Taitaa selvitä vain mittaamalla? :-)

Pisintä ei taidettu vielä veikata: Olisko nelosella Meilahden sairaala - Meilahdentie? Ainakin näin äkkiseltään ei tule pidempää mieleen. Pari minuuttia tuossa on annettu ajoajaksikin.

----------


## Nak

> Taitaa selvitä vain mittaamalla? :-)
> 
> Pisintä ei taidettu vielä veikata: Olisko nelosella Meilahden sairaala - Meilahdentie? Ainakin näin äkkiseltään ei tule pidempää mieleen. Pari minuuttia tuossa on annettu ajoajaksikin.


10:llä taitaa Ruskeasuo - Tilkka olla myös pisimmästä päästä

4 lähtiessään Saunalahdentieltä saa pysähtyä kanssa aika hätiin jo Tiilimäen pysäkille

----------


## Piirka

Länsi-Satama - Bunkkeri 130 metriä, kuten myös Kyllikinportilta Maistraatintorille. 150 metrin etäisyydet löytyy kutosen pysäkkiväliltä Hietalahdentori - Hietalahdenkatu sekä 1A:n osuudelta Perämiehenkatu - Telakkakatu.

----------


## pehkonen

> 10:llä taitaa Ruskeasuo - Tilkka olla myös pisimmästä päästä


Reittiopas antaa tuon välin pituudeksi 0,5 kilometriä. Meilahden sairaalan ja Meilahdentie pysäkkien väliksi annetaan 0,7 kilometriä. Pyöräilystadionin ja Koskelantie pysäkien väliksi linjalla 1 ilmoitetaan 0,6 kilometriä.

----------


## 339-DF

Haapaniemi-Hakaniemi on myös yllättävän pitkä. Pysäkkien väliset etäisyydet näkyvät kuljettajien liva-näytöissä ohjaamossa. Ehkä joku foorumin kuljettajajäsenistä voisi "paljastaa" meille näitä mini-maxi-tapauksia.

----------


## Safka

> Haapaniemi-Hakaniemi on myös yllättävän pitkä. Pysäkkien väliset etäisyydet näkyvät kuljettajien liva-näytöissä ohjaamossa. Ehkä joku foorumin kuljettajajäsenistä voisi "paljastaa" meille näitä mini-maxi-tapauksia.


Kai se sitten jälleen olen minä. Metrimäärä 666 on pisin mitä olen huomannut pysäkinväleillä ja muistaakseni se on




> nelosella Meilahden sairaala - Meilahdentie?


mutta jätän lainaukseen tarkoituksella kysymysmerkin. Ei tule mieleen pitempää väliä. Koskelan hallireitillä Sumatrantie  Paavalin kirkko on lähes kaksi kilometriä väliä mutta ei oteta sitä mukaan kilpaan.

Neloselta taitaa löytyä myös lyhin eli Merisotilaantori  Puolipäivänkatu, joka lienee vajaa 100 metriä, en muista tarkkaan. Kympiltä tosin löytyy vielä lyhyempi, n. 60 metriä, eli Korppaanmäen jättöpysäkiltä lähtöpysäkille. Lasketaanko se?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> Haapaniemi-Hakaniemi on myös yllättävän pitkä. Pysäkkien väliset etäisyydet näkyvät kuljettajien liva-näytöissä ohjaamossa. Ehkä joku foorumin kuljettajajäsenistä voisi "paljastaa" meille näitä mini-maxi-tapauksia.


Oleellinen kysymys muuten tähän väliin: Käytämmekö tässä Helmi-järjestelmän (eli pohjimmiltaan Joukkoliikennerekisterin?) ilmoittamia etäisyyksiä pysäkiltä toiselle vai todellisia (l. ilmakuvista mitattuja) etäisyyksiä? Noissa Helmi-järjestelmässä olevissa tiedoissa tuntuu nimittäin olevan n+1 kappaletta vihreitä...

----------


## Elmo Allen

Tulevaisuudessa pisin pysäkkiväli ehkä on kasilla Sörnäinen (M):ltä Hesarin uudelle yhdistetylle pysäkille (jonka nimeksi kai tulee Urheilutalo), kun pysäkit Kustaankatu ja Helsinginkatu poistetaan. Se muistaakseni menee jopa 700 metriin, mikä on sen alueen kaupunkirakenne huomioiden aika reipas välimatka. Myöhemmin tulevaisuudessa pisin lienee toki Korkeasaaren pysäkin ja Kruunuvuorenrannan ekan pysäkin väli, noin 1500 metriä. Siitä tuskin Jokerikaan pystyy pistämään paremmaksi.

----------


## Eira

Mikähän mahtoi olla Turussa lyhyin pysäkkiväli juuri ennen ykköslinjan lakkauttamista? Lyhyitä olivat ainakin Kauppatorin ja Kauppahallin väli sekä Veistämöntorin ja sähkölaitoksen/vaunuhallin väli, joka nykyäänkin on melko lyhyt bussipysäkkiväli, ei kunnolla kerkiä piipata. Jos joku muistaa lyhyempiä välejä, niin kertokoon.

----------


## Max

> Jos joku muistaa lyhyempiä välejä, niin kertokoon.


Onko Turun raitioteistä muuten olemassa karttaa, johon pysäkit olisi merkitty?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Onko Turun raitioteistä muuten olemassa karttaa, johon pysäkit olisi merkitty?


Ei ainakaan mitään selkeätä minun tiedossa. Ehkä näiden karttojen asiantuntijalla on jotain. Ainakin tuossa 1950-kartassa on jotenkin nähtävissä pysäkkien paikat suurin piirtein.

----------


## Safka

Josko minäkin yritän kysyä jotain nerokasta. Kertokaas, millä kaduilla on raitioliikennettä mutta ei pysäkkiä. Hallialueiden yhteydet Sibeliuksenkatu ja Eino Leinon katu ovat ilmiselviä, mutta luetelkaapa muulla verkolla olevat kadut. Ensimmäisenä listattakoon Vilhonkatu ja koska myös pilkunviilaus sallitaan, niin Merisotilaantori olkoon toinen. Mitä muita on?

----------


## iiko

> Josko minäkin yritän kysyä jotain nerokasta. Kertokaas, millä kaduilla on raitioliikennettä mutta ei pysäkkiä. Hallialueiden yhteydet Sibeliuksenkatu ja Eino Leinon katu ovat ilmiselviä, mutta luetelkaapa muulla verkolla olevat kadut. Ensimmäisenä listattakoon Vilhonkatu ja koska myös pilkunviilaus sallitaan, niin Merisotilaantori olkoon toinen. Mitä muita on?


Caloniuksenkatu tulee seuraavana mieleen...

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ensimmäisenä listattakoon Vilhonkatu ja koska myös pilkunviilaus sallitaan, niin Merisotilaantori olkoon toinen. Mitä muita on?


Ainakin Unioninkatu ja Katariinankatu tulevat mieleen. Kuten myös Päävartiontori, Kanavakatu ja Mariankatu.

----------


## rvk1249

> Josko minäkin yritän kysyä jotain nerokasta. Kertokaas, millä kaduilla on raitioliikennettä mutta ei pysäkkiä. Hallialueiden yhteydet Sibeliuksenkatu ja Eino Leinon katu ovat ilmiselviä, mutta luetelkaapa muulla verkolla olevat kadut. Ensimmäisenä listattakoon Vilhonkatu ja koska myös pilkunviilaus sallitaan, niin Merisotilaantori olkoon toinen. Mitä muita on?


Asemapäällikönkatu
Pasilan silta
Alppikatu
Castreninkatu
Pohjoisesplanadi
Linnankatu
Perämihenkatu
Telakkakatu
Laivurinkatu
Korkeavuorenkatu
Punanotkonkatu
Annankatu
Urho Kekkosen katu
Tullaajankuja/Jätkäsaarenlaituri, kumpi se nyt onkaan
Teollisuuskatu
Jämsänkatu
Hauhontie
Kaj Frankin aukio
Sammatintie
Palkkatilanportti

----------


## Safka

Ei tässä kauan nokka tuhissut, kun luultavasti kaikki tuli jo listattua. Pannaan listan loppuun vielä se pirullisin kompa eli Laajalahden valkama.




> Asemapäällikönkatu
> Pasilan silta
> Alppikatu
> Castreninkatu
> Pohjoisesplanadi
> Linnankatu
> Perämihenkatu
> Telakkakatu
> Laivurinkatu
> ...





> Unioninkatu ja Katariinankatu   Päävartiontori, Kanavakatu ja Mariankatu.





> Caloniuksenkatu





> Sibeliuksenkatu ja Eino Leinon katu   Vilhonkatu   Merisotilaantori

----------


## Ketorin

> Ah, tämä katu ei ollut mielessäni, vaan toinen. Mikähän se toinen katu oli? Tarkennetaan, siis kadulla on liikennöity samanaikaisesti kaikissa kolmessa kaupungissa. Helsingin Linnankadulla liikenne alkoi vasta Turun ja Viipurin lopetusten jälkeen.


Mariankatu?

Turussa se tosin kirjoitetaan kahdella A:lla.

Pirullisen ovelaa. Ei tullut mieleenkään ennen Bussipojan viestiä, että Skatalle mentäessä mennään korttelin matka Mariankadullakin.

----------


## Piirka

> Mariankatu?
> Turussa se tosin kirjoitetaan kahdella A:lla. Pirullisen ovelaa.


Kylläpä kesti  :Mr. Green: 
Jos tarkkoja ollaan, niin *Mariegatan* on tarkka oikea vastaus. Turkkusessa ollaan ilmeisesti liian lähellä Mariehamnia, kun ruotsinkielinen Maria -nimi on vääntynyt muotoon Maaria, eikä Maria  :Cool:

----------


## Max

> Turkkusessa ollaan ilmeisesti liian lähellä Mariehamnia, kun ruotsinkielinen Maria -nimi on vääntynyt muotoon Maaria, eikä Maria


Turussa Maariankadun nimi ei niinkään viittaa keneenkään naiseen, vaan entiseen naapurikuntaan Maariaan, joka taas on saanut nimensä Neitsyt Marialle pyhitetystä keskiaikaisesta kirkostaan. Mutta siis tuo Maaria on ymmärtääkseni alkuperäisempi suomalainen muoto myös naisen nimestä.

----------


## Eira

Mitkähän olivat Turussa pysäkittömiä katuosuuksia vuodenvaihteessa 1966-1967? Ainakin Tuureporinkatu ja Kauppiaskatu. En muista oliko Bilmarkinkadulla pysäkkiä. Oliko Kuninkaankartanonkadulla pysäkki nykyisen bussipysäkin paikalla?

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ei tässä kauan nokka tuhissut, kun luultavasti kaikki tuli jo listattua.


Ruusulankatua ei taida olla vielä listattu...

----------


## Samppa

> Ruusulankatua ei taida olla vielä listattu...


Ruusulankadulla on ainakin ollut poikkeusliikennettä varten pysäkki.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ruusulankadulla on ainakin ollut poikkeusliikennettä varten pysäkki.


Eikös se ollut väliaikainen? :o

----------


## Resiina

Se Ruusulankadun pysäkki on ihan pysyväti ollut jo vuosia siinä poikkestilanteita varten. Sitten pienimuotoinen pähkinä. Helsingissä on ollut ainakin kaksi sellaista paikka jossa kaksi raitiolinjaa on ollut näköyhteyden päässä toisistaan mutta raide yhteyttä linjalta toiselle, mitkä nämä paikat olivat ?

----------


## Safka

> Ruusulankatua ei taida olla vielä listattu...





> Ruusulankadulla on ainakin ollut poikkeusliikennettä varten pysäkki.





> Eikös se ollut väliaikainen? :o


HAA! Se oikea kompa löytyi kuin löytyikin! Paikalla on ollut pysäkki joka kuvan mukaan on vieläpä tehokkaassa käytössä. Tolppa lienee siellä nykyisinkin ellei aivan äskettäin ole poistettu.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tolppa lienee siellä nykyisinkin ellei aivan äskettäin ole poistettu.


On se tolppa siellä varmaan edelleenkin, en ole vaan kiinnittänyt siihen huomiota ohi mentäessäni..  :Wink: 




> Sitten pienimuotoinen pähkinä. Helsingissä on ollut ainakin kaksi sellaista paikka jossa kaksi raitiolinjaa on ollut näköyhteyden päässä toisistaan mutta raide yhteyttä linjalta toiselle, mitkä nämä paikat olivat ?


Ainakin yksi paikka on edelleen: 2:n/3:n reitin varrelta Viipurinkadulta näkyy ysin reitille Aleksis Kiven kadulle.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Helsingissä on ollut ainakin kaksi sellaista paikka jossa kaksi raitiolinjaa on ollut näköyhteyden päässä toisistaan mutta raide yhteyttä linjalta toiselle, mitkä nämä paikat olivat ?


Vielä vähän aikaa sitten oli Ruoholahdenranta/Mechelininkatu kutoskasilla.

EDIT: Äh! Mitähän sekoilen. Tietenkin niilä oli raideyhteys Vallilassa!

Uusi yritys: Lieköhän ykkösellä ja kympillä ollut yksi tällainen kohta?

----------


## Piirka

> jossa kaksi raitiolinjaa on ollut näköyhteyden päässä toisistaan mutta raide yhteyttä linjalta toiselle, mitkä nämä paikat olivat ?


Vuoteen 1959 saakka kutosen Lapinlahden silmukka Marian sairaalan edessä sekä kasi Mechelininkadulla.

Entäs a) laskeataanko kutosen nykysilmukan kaarteesta Kalevankadulta Ruoholahdenrantaan, josta on ainakin ollut näköyhteys kasille Mechelinkadulla?

Entäs b) lasketaanko Museokadun raide, 1950-luvulle saakka, sinne ja sieltä pääsi kääntymään ainoastaan Runeberginkadulta/lle kun samassa risteyalueella kasi kääntyi pohjoisesta päin Caloniuksenkadulle? (Museokadulta ei päässyt suoraan Caloniuksenkadulle ja vice versa).

----------


## tlajunen

Aleksilta Kaivokadun/Mikonkadun risteykseen, ennen Mikonkadun limityspätkää.

(Vai miten tässä knopissa ajatellaan yhteydellä? Ei ollenkaan yhteyttä?)

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> (Vai miten tässä knopissa ajatellaan yhteydellä? Ei ollenkaan yhteyttä?)


Näin mä asian ajattelin, kun Resiina mainitsee Helsingissä olleen vain [ainakin] kaksi sellaista paikkaa.

----------


## Resiina

Nämä oli lähinnä mielessä eli välimatka kahden eri linjan välillä ratkaisevassa tässä pähkinässä



> Vuoteen 1959 saakka kutosen Lapinlahden silmukka Marian sairaalan edessä sekä kasi Mechelininkadulla.
> 
> Entäs a) laskeataanko kutosen nykysilmukan kaarteesta Kalevankadulta Ruoholahdenrantaan, josta on ainakin ollut näköyhteys kasille Mechelinkadulla?





> (Vai miten tässä knopissa ajatellaan yhteydellä? Ei ollenkaan yhteyttä?)


Hmm... lähinnä sellainen tilanne että kaksi eri raitiolinjaa kohtaa toisensa siten että kiskot eivät ole edes varayhteyden kautta toisiinsa ja tällainen tilanne oli lähinnä marian sairaalan luona ja Ruoholahdessa, vielä tarkennuksena että näiden kahden eri linjan etäisyys toisistaan on sellainen että niiden yhdistäminen olisi ollut etäisyyden puolesta varsin simppeli homma. Tosin myönnettäköön että Ruoholahdessa ollut satarata toi oman haasteensa.

Tämä yhteys taas oli sitten pituudeltaan sellainen että siinä oli isommat työt kuin versus "muutama vaihde ja muutama metri rataa"



> Aleksilta Kaivokadun/Mikonkadun risteykseen, ennen Mikonkadun limityspätkää.


Tämä on sitten niitä uusia.



> Ainakin yksi paikka on edelleen: 2:n/3:n reitin varrelta Viipurinkadulta näkyy ysin reitille Aleksis Kiven kadulle.


Tätä ei lasketa koska siinä on jo yhteys lyhyen matkan sisällä, vaikkei Aleksis Kivenkadulta pääsekkään suoraan Viipurinkadulle niin Läntiseltä Braahenkadulta pääsee molempiin suuntiin tekemättä isoa lenkkiä toisin kuin Ruoholahdessa ja Marian sairaalalla

----------


## 339-DF

Pysäkittömien katujen listaan kuuluu myös Toinen linja. Tiemmä jokainen pysäkki on merkitty vain bussimerkein. Sen sijaan Ensi linjalla on raitiovaunupysäkki, vaikkei sillä mikään linja pysähdykään. Uudenmaankadullakaan ei ole raitiovaunupysäkkiä, linjan 8 vaunut seisoivat heinäkuussa ex-pysäkillä 0709 pysäköintivirhemaksun uhalla  :Wink: 

Kaj Frankin aukiolla on linjojen 6 ja 8 poistumispysäkki, Merisotilaantorilla linjan 4 poistumispysäkki. Vai ovatko nämä osat aukioita jonkun muunnimisiä?

Mikä on tilanne Somerontiellä, onko ratikkapysäkkiä osoittava merkki otettu pois pysäkiltä 0329/Paavalin kirkko linjan 11 liikenteen loppumisen jälkeen? Jos, niin se kuuluu listaan myös.

Onko Mastokatu mainittu?

----------

